# I'm selling siggies 50 bells each



## broadwaythecat (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm selling siggies they are 50 bells each
  I make name siggies, Avatar siggies(those are free)
  Animal siggies (choises are cats fish and wolves)
  Food siggies(choices are cookies lemons juice and cake)


    If you want a siggie tell me


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

They are terrible, I don't really suggest them


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 18, 2012)

You did'nt even see them!!!!!!  Here is your free avatar siggie




   Never mind the image below I'm too lazy to remove it


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2012)

RIGHT HERE MAN. GIMME A WOLF CAKE ONE.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't decide between lemonade or cookie.
Can you make them and if I like them I'll buy them?


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> View attachment 2015You did'nt even see them!!!!!!  Here is your free avatar siggie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made one of the worst siggies for me in another thread,


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 18, 2012)

Here are your siggies  E765!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 18, 2012)

and the lemonade one


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

These are so awesome! Can I buy one? sarcasm test


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 18, 2012)

Only if you pay me can you buy one


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> Only if you pay me can you buy one


OMG I SAID SARCASM TEST

"Medium" kids can be so annoying! Dang, I hope our education system gets higher!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 18, 2012)

HERES UR WOLF CAKE MINO!!!!!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 18, 2012)

HERES UR WOLF CAKE MINO!!!!! View attachment 2018


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> HERES UR WOLF CAKE NINO!!!!! View attachment 2018



Dude, most of us were sarcastic. You seriously need to be seriously more serious. You seriously don't know what sarcasm means? How can a 5th grader NOT know?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 18, 2012)

If you will buy the wolf cake mino, pay me 50 bells


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> If you will buy the wolf cake mino, pay me 50 bells



OK, thats it. I can't believe you dont know what sarcasm is, its so dumb!


----------



## Elliot (Nov 18, 2012)

Calm your **** bellbringer, damn you don't need to reply to each of her posts. Don't be annoying.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 18, 2012)

Elliot said:


> Calm your **** bellbringer, damn you don't need to reply to each of her posts. Don't be annoying.



Thats why I put her in my ignore list


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2012)

Hmm. Is it possible to make a minor alteration? I'll need my name in it somewhere, if possible. Your 50 bells will be held in escrow until then.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 18, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Dude, most of us were sarcastic. You seriously need to be seriously more serious. You seriously don't know what sarcasm means? How can a 5th grader NOT know?



Because I said so.


----------



## Mino (Nov 18, 2012)

Can you service my request above?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you use a tablet?


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 19, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> Because I said so.



Seriously... -.-''' not even funny.

I can relate with BBG, these _are_ terrible. Now I hate to be mean but I just can't ignore you plain gullible nature. You simply ignore posts directed at you when they are important and you offer useless services which we will never use. WHY ARE YOU HERE? You don't even play Animal Crossing! 

I tell you what, I'm going to draw a picture. A improved version (if you will) of lookyhooky's avatar/signature. I'll upload it and post it here. See what you guys think.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok, I drew the image. If your wondering about the logo in front, well I watermarked it so lookyhooky couldn't use it. But it just goes to show you that when you put the effort in you can produce wonderful things. Also, sell things people want to buy. 



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Mino (Nov 19, 2012)

Look kids. I know a ten-year-old seems like such a dweeb to you big bad 13-year-olds, but give it a rest. Has he even done anything to cause offense? No. He's just annoyed you a bit. There's really no call for this sort of behavior. Being an annoying kid isn't against the rules here, and even if it were it's not your job to enforce the rules.

I think it's probably best if the people who have such an issue with him drop it, and going forward those people just ignore him if it's going to cause so much ire.


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 19, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Ok, I drew the image. If your wondering about the logo in front, well I watermarked it so lookyhooky couldn't use it. But it just goes to show you that when you put the effort in you can produce wonderful things. Also, sell things people want to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler



That was really well done. Nice job!


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 19, 2012)

crystal_skull said:


> That was really well done. Nice job!



Thanks, I could have done better though. The outline is a bit shaky but I'm glad it's appreciated.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 19, 2012)

Mino said:


> Look kids. I know a ten-year-old seems like such a dweeb to you big bad 13-year-olds, but give it a rest. Has he even done anything to cause offense? No. He's just annoyed you a bit. There's really no call for this sort of behavior. Being an annoying kid isn't against the rules here, and even if it were it's not your job to enforce the rules.
> 
> I think it's probably best if the people who have such an issue with him drop it, and going forward those people just ignore him if it's going to cause so much ire.



Would it surprise you to say that that 'he' you speak of is actually a 'she'?

Ok, ok. I suppose we can drop it... it's just frustrating to see that she's charging for things that aren't up-to-scratch.


----------



## Justin (Nov 19, 2012)

Mino said:


> Look kids. I know a ten-year-old seems like such a dweeb to you big bad 13-year-olds, but give it a rest. Has he even done anything to cause offense? No. He's just annoyed you a bit. There's really no call for this sort of behavior. Being an annoying kid isn't against the rules here, and even if it were it's not your job to enforce the rules.
> 
> I think it's probably best if the people who have such an issue with him drop it, and going forward those people just ignore him if it's going to cause so much ire.



Pretty much this. Leave him alone, he didn't do anything to hurt you.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 19, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Ok, I drew the image. If your wondering about the logo in front, well I watermarked it so lookyhooky couldn't use it. But it just goes to show you that when you put the effort in you can produce wonderful things. Also, sell things people want to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler



lol@watermarks


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 19, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Would it surprise you to say that that 'he' you speak of is actually a 'she'?
> 
> Ok, ok. I suppose we can drop it... it's just frustrating to see that she's charging for things that aren't up-to-scratch.



Something is worth whatever a buyer is willing to pay for it, your opinion on whether it's something of value is irrelevant to this thread. Your bigoted posts are unnecessary and just a form of a bullying to somebody who is obviously younger and weaker than yourself so you think that they're an easy target.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 20, 2012)

LOOK here, lookyhooky. HOOK me up with a siggy with my name!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 20, 2012)

Justin said:


> Pretty much this. Leave him alone, he didn't do anything to hurt you.



She broke my leg and then threw me into shark-infested waters with 50 lbs. of steak wrapped around my ankles >:|


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 20, 2012)

Let's just close this thread. I'm not trying to be mean, I'm just stating a fact that. Trust me, really don't want to bully lookhooky, I just want her merchandise to be up to selling and that people will enjoy them.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 20, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Let's just close this thread. I'm not trying to be mean, I'm just stating a fact that. Trust me, really don't want to bully lookhooky, I just want her merchandise to be up to selling and that people will enjoy them.







What?


----------



## SockHead (Nov 20, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Let's just close this thread. I'm not trying to be mean, I'm just stating a fact that. Trust me, really don't want to bully lookhooky, I just want her merchandise to be up to selling and that people will enjoy them.



Not gonna close the thread I'm looking forward to my siggy.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 20, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> and the lemonade oneView attachment 2017



I'll take the lemonade one. 50 bells your way.


----------



## I'm in love (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait do you draw the wolves? Because I'd like one NOT drawn. If there drawn then forget about it.But, if NOT then may I have one please.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 20, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Seriously... -.-''' not even funny.
> 
> I can relate with BBG, these _are_ terrible. Now I hate to be mean but I just can't ignore you plain gullible nature. You simply ignore posts directed at you when they are important and you offer useless services which we will never use. WHY ARE YOU HERE? You don't even play Animal Crossing!
> 
> I tell you what, I'm going to draw a picture. A improved version (if you will) of lookyhooky's avatar/signature. I'll upload it and post it here. See what you guys think.



FWI, I play wild world. Wel, I used to until I lost my game card. My mom is gonna buy me a new copy of the game


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 20, 2012)

Here's your siggy Sockhead! Since your my buddy, I charge u only 30 bells!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 20, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Ok, I drew the image. If your wondering about the logo in front, well I watermarked it so lookyhooky couldn't use it. But it just goes to show you that when you put the effort in you can produce wonderful things. Also, sell things people want to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler



Your drawing is great. But u see, the way I like drawings is lookyhooky style. Soooooo.............. Srry it's bad. You see, I've been down with a cold that I got yesterday. I think I got the cold from a....boy. Gross


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm in love said:


> Wait do you draw the wolves? Because I'd like one NOT drawn. If there drawn then forget about it.But, if NOT then may I have one please.




 Heres ur siggy, im in love


----------



## SockHead (Nov 21, 2012)

SICK SIGGY! I payed you 100 bells for being so considerate


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 12, 2013)

All I did was draw a stickguy with a sock on his head...


LOL I fail at drawing Greg.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2013)

give me one with the best looking dragon you can accomplish.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 14, 2013)

*CHALLENGE ACCEPTED*





 You happy now?


----------



## Murray (Apr 3, 2013)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Lew (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh my this thread made my day.
Can you please make me a nice free one please. Thanks.


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Alijasp (Jun 16, 2013)

Could u show me an example an make me a simple signature with my Screen name,Town name and Friend code...Oh an for the Background to be Green?                       All my info can be found next to this Post or in my Profile


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Alijasp (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok cool I like it   could u make it a lil smaller tho please,If not then its ok      

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do I pay u your 50 bells?are u gunna come to my town,or me come to urs


----------



## Sheep (Jun 19, 2013)

Alijasp said:


> Ok cool I like it   could u make it a lil smaller tho please,If not then its ok
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How do I pay u your 50 bells?are u gunna come to my town,or me come to urs



Please tell me you're being ironic?

But he's talking about the bell system on the forum; but why would you pay him for spending 1 second in MS Paint?



5 seconds in MS Paint.


----------



## LostLegend (Jun 19, 2013)

OMG These sigs are soo amazing!! *.* Could I have one?? I don't know the design... surprise me


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jun 21, 2013)

Sheep said:


> Please tell me you're being ironic?
> 
> But he's talking about the bell system on the forum; but why would you pay him for spending 1 second in MS Paint?
> 
> ...



I'm a girl.


----------



## Katsura (Jun 24, 2013)

Sheep said:


> Please tell me you're being ironic?
> 
> But he's talking about the bell system on the forum; but why would you pay her for spending 1 second in MS Paint?
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Dagger311 (Jul 1, 2013)

I think they're alright drawings. They are no Mona Lisa or anything, but they're nice.


----------



## kidcryptid (Jul 1, 2013)

Can't tell if serious...


----------



## Dagger311 (Jul 2, 2013)

kidcryptid said:


> Can't tell if serious...



I am. As long as the artist likes it, it's good.


----------



## rivulet (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah, I think they're trying and that's really all that matters.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi
I love your siggie's 
Could you give it a shot at drawing a hamster!
I'll pay once completed!


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 4, 2013)

Keldeo said:


> Yeah, I think they're trying and that's really all that matters.



I agree, however, I think they'd get more requests if they improved their skills a little more. Practise a little, y'know?


----------



## Zenaphalis (Jul 4, 2013)

Why are people taking this seriously. This is just a nice little satire thread, and dawn funny it has been too. Besides, who doesn't like a bit of humour every now and then?


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 4, 2013)

Zenaphalis said:


> Why are people taking this seriously. This is just a nice little satire thread, and dawn funny it has been too. Besides, who doesn't like a bit of humour every now and then?



I was just suggesting a way for the member to improve, if they wanted too. I'm not sure about the others as I haven't viewed the thread history. Sorry if the topic's a little sombre, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## rivulet (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with that.


----------



## YoGramGram (Jul 6, 2013)

...The skill lingering in this thread leaves me speechless... I feel like I should draw a pony just to add to it!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 26, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> Hi
> I love your siggie's
> Could you give it a shot at drawing a hamster!
> I'll pay once completed!






 Hi. Sorry if this took so long.



> I agree, however, I think they'd get more requests if they improved their skills a little more. Practise a little, y'know?


 

Ya. My skills improved. Big time. 

  example ->


----------

